# My Canon 210 does nt work

## persia

Hi 

I have followed the insructions in the Gentoo printing document.

Now i have a question: 

1--> in section 3 i need to download a proper driver. I have downloaded the gimp-print driver. This is the correct driver right?

2--> If i check the cups at http://127.0.0.1:631/ i dont see any printers but it askes me add a new printer. I though i already did that by placing the correct PPD file (Canon-BJC-210-gimp-print-ijs.ppd)  

in the /usr/share/cups/model/

So can someone tell me what to do next?

btw: i tried also some other commands in the document:

bash-2.05b$ grep $printer_model /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/*

bash-2.05b$ grep $printer_ID /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver/*

bash-2.05b$ foomatic-configure -s cups -p $printer_model_number -c $print_device_path -n queue name -d driver

lpstat: Unable to connect to server: Connection refused

Cannot read file /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/-c.xml!

Cannot read file /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/-c.xml!

Printer file /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/-c.xml corrupted, missing, or not readable!

Could not run "foomatic-combo-xml"/"foomatic-perl-data"! at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.0/Foomatic/DB.pm line 509.

bash-2.05b$

BTW: The cupsd runs, and i have emerged cups and foomatic. 

Any help would be welcome

----------

## ckdake

cups must be running when you try to add a printer. [quote]pstat: Unable to connect to server: Connection refused[/code] makes me think that it might not be.  Start up cups and then try what you were doing again.

----------

## persia

Hi

It seems like Cups is up and working....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/cupsd start
> 
>  * WARNING:  "cupsd" has already been started.
> ...

 

But the problem is this: 

1-->  I dont know what to do and HOW to do it excactly in this section: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The CUPS daemon should now be running, so open up your favorite browser, point it to here(http://127.0.0.1:631/) and click on Manage Printer. Here you can find your newly installed printer, configure it or print a test page.
> 
> 

 

from this page: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml

It askes me the location ? What location does talking about? /dev/lp0 ? I ve tried that but no luck.

2--> In gimp : when i try to print i get no response

3--> In KDE printmanager i get the following error. : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Unable to retrieve the printer list. Error message received from manager:
> 
> Connection to CUPS server failed. Check that the CUPS server is correctly installed and running. Error: the IPP request failed for an unknown reason.
> ...

 

4--> Finally i ve added some more detail on this directory which i thought might be usefull:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# ls /usr/share/cups/model/ -l
> 
> total 192
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

persia,

How is your printer connected to your PC?

If you use USB you should have /dev/usb/lp0 when your printer is connected and switched om

If you have a parallel printer, you should get /dev/lp0 with the printer connected and switched on.

If you get neither of these, you have either a kernel or hardware problem, which needs to be fixed before you go further.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## persia

NeddySeagoon,

well i have a paralel port printer. You know the strange thing about this is: during the test in the document, where u have to print "Hello world" The printer reponds. That means it prints but the paper does nt come out so i pull it out manually and there it is. HELLO WORLD. 

And i checked /dev/lp0 exists.

Kernel: Which command do i need to show my whole kernel configuration?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

persia,

Well you have the hard bit working. 

The reason that the page is not ejected is that the "Hello World" test does not include either line feed or form feed character. Its perfectly normal behavior for some printers.

If you want a more extensive test do cat some_text_file > /dev/lp0

You have done section 2 successfully becuse you can print directly to /dev/lp0

So its down to the CUPS setup. 

 *Quote:*   

> grep Canon-BJC-210 /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/*
> 
> /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/Canon-BJC-210.xml:<printer id="printer/Canon-BJC-210">
> 
> /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/Canon-BJC-2100.xml:<printer id="printer/Canon-BJC-2100">
> ...

  so I suppose you have a Canon-BJC-210 or Canon-BJC-210SP?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> grep Canon-BJC-210 /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver/*
> 
> /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver/bj200.xml:   <id>printer/Canon-BJC-210</id><!-- Canon BJC-210 -->
> ...

 

gives you a choice of three drivers, bj200.xml,  bjc600.xml and gimp-print-ijs.xml

Next you run

```
foomatic-configure -s cups -p Canon-BJC-210 -c file:/dev/lp0 -n queue_name -d bj200

```

Replace queue_name with anything you like or your print queue will get called queue_name. You must use the exact names, spelling and capitalisation returned by the grep command, since the parameters to -p and -d are looked up in a database.

Now you should be able to configure the printer by clicking on the link in the printer install document. If you want, you can configure all three possible drivers on three different queues - just remember the rule about spelling and capitalisation. You may need to try all three drivers and choose the best one.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## persia

hello there,

well i have a 210 (ET) canon.

NeddySeagoon, i have still some more questiions  :Smile: 

I understand the that gimp-print is a driver ? Then what is the PPD file i copied into the /usr/share/cups/model/ ?

And what does foomatic do excactly ? (info foomatic is confusing, I cant find Foomatic in it., and the install document is brief) Can u explain what is happening here? ( i understand the first 2 commands though, it is the last 1 i dont understand)

Ok here is the output from the command you have proposed:

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# grep Canon-BJC-210 /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/*
> 
> /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/Canon-BJC-210.xml:<printer id="printer/Canon-BJC-210">
> 
> /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/Canon-BJC-2100.xml:<printer id="printer/Canon-BJC-2100">
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# grep Canon-BJC-210 /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver/*
> 
> /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver/bj200.xml:   <id>printer/Canon-BJC-210</id><!-- Canon BJC-210 -->
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# foomatic-configure -s cups -p Canon-BJC-210 -c file:/dev/lp0 -n printer_queue -d bj200
> 
> lpadmin: Unable to connect to server: Connection refused
> ...

 

Oh yeah before i forgot: i ever saw a member posting his complete kernel config. How do you get that ?

And one last thing: How do you remember all those flags ??   :Razz: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

persia,

You didn't post the exact model of printer so I was guessing it was a plain 210.

You need to go throght the steps with the exact model, or at least, close enough  for grep to return a likely list yo can scan by eye.

gimp-print is not a driver - its the printing extensions for the gimp. gimp-print-ijs is a driver.

Foomatic provides a database of printers and drivers along with the drivers themselves. You use grep to find the priter you have and the name of the driver(s) that suit it.

foomatic-configure than does all the hard work for you.

See man foomatic-configure.

You find your kernel configuration in .config at the root of the kerenl tree, which is normally /usr/src/linux/ 

It is considered bad nettequette to post the whole thing. Learn to use grep and just post relevant parts. Try grep USB /usr/src/linux/

The commands I proposed were based on my guess at your printer type.

Your first error could have been because cupsd was not running.

Your error "Cannot read file /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver/bj210.xml! " was becase there is no bj210.xml. It should have been bj600.

I don't remenber the flags - I use the man command. or the -h (or --help) switches, which most commands support.

I can't find an enry for a 210 ET in the foomatic database. That means its either not supported or on of the other drivers works. I hope its the latter.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## persia

NeddySeagoon,

Thank you for the quick reply.

Well the reason i asked you about the gimp-print being the driver was because of this line i came across while reading the manual.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The following printing drivers are available as ebuilds in Portage: gimp-print, omni, hpijs, pnm2ppa.

 

ok so of the gimp-print is not the driver, then what is my driver?  :Very Happy:   I laugh because this means my problem is proably the missing driver right?

I did some extensive search btw : the 210 ET is not supported as 210ET. But i think i can just use the 210 driver, because this seems to be also true in Wind$owsXP.

I tried this another time:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# pwd
> 
> /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver
> ...

 

Can anybody help here ?

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo

----------

## NeddySeagoon

persia,

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# foomatic-configure -s cups -p Canon-BJC-210 -c file:/dev/lp0 -n printer_queue -d bjc600.xml
> 
> Cannot read file /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver/bjc600.xml.xml!
> 
> Driver file /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver/bjc600.xml.xml corrupted, missing, or not readable!
> ...

 

Close but no cigar - leave the .xml off the name of the driver in the foomatic-configure command. Look carefully at the error.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

